
So Long, California? Goodbye, Texas? - Reedx
https://www.wsj.com/articles/so-long-california-goodbye-texas-taxpayers-decide-some-states-arent-worth-it-11579948200
======
stevespang
Property taxes in my smaller town in Texas are ~$3,700 for a $180,000 property

